# Leon from germany



## R-Leon (Oct 21, 2006)

Hello people. I am frank and come from Germany.i Wanted to present my Seat Leon R32 to you. I leave times pictures speaking.

































































original was it a 1,8T. We converted it on r32.
The leather comes from BMW
It drives chrome rims on 20 "


----------



## thenick (Jun 19, 2004)

I like the 2 tone colors and layout on the interior.


----------



## tascon (Oct 18, 2006)

It looks like you did a lot of work on it...


----------



## R-Leon (Oct 21, 2006)

we had a lot of work with this car. those are two different Kandy colorsf over a black base. with flakes an airbrush.


----------



## Tenoch71 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Leon from germany (R-Leon)*

I really liked the suede and leather interior is looks almost stock


----------



## csd_19 (May 11, 2005)

That looks great!
Really love the work you've put into it, bet it sounds lovely too! Don't suppose you have any videos of it?


----------



## Foes (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: (csd_19)*











































Orange R32 steering wheel to boot! Niiice job man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

nice car, real nice


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Foes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Foes* »_










































Orange R32 steering wheel to boot! Niiice job man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

No, that's a stock SEAT Leon TS/FR wheel with some custom work on it (the orange parts and R badge).


----------



## VAG20V (Nov 9, 2006)

now that is a very nice Leon!
GJ


----------



## csd_19 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*

Hmm no I'd say that was a proper R32 wheel, the shape of it and the thickness is different to a stock Cupra wheel.


----------



## innovativeedge (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (csd_19)*

whoa


----------



## willthewheelman (May 8, 2005)

*Re: (2.0tuner)*

i dont like the chrome rims, i think i would look better dropped more on some less bling bling rims but thats just my opinion.
that interior is hawt many hours spent in there, same with detailing the engine bay and doin that swap. 
i like this car


----------



## IchBinDarren (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: Leon from germany (R-Leon)*

Nice car, except for those wheels


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

The second picture rules. It looks like the car has blades.


----------



## itzakad0ozi3 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Leon from germany (R-Leon)*

mmmm interior


----------



## mobsan (Dec 22, 2005)

Bad ass. Very nice


----------



## seatireland (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: (mobsan)*

jebus!!!!! that is sick


----------



## tiger247 (Apr 30, 2007)

sweet no AWESOME bit of kit an genius here! 12/10







question? have hubs,suspension been upgraded for 20's rim?


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

Sick ride!!
I love the interior.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (Cede)*

Holly Fack thats sick a 3.2 in the leon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

holy crap
now that's a NICE car


----------



## tmntjmc (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: (R-Leon)*

that shiit is niiice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmntjmc (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: (thenick)*

does it have side airbags and curtain airbags?


----------



## atarier (Apr 23, 2007)

Damn your car is Dope!
Specially the sellerie! Congrats!


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (atarier)*

thats a sweet SEAT


----------



## bkschott (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: (tmntjmc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmntjmc* »_does it have side airbags and curtain airbags?


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (bkschott)*

its even more impressive that you did this in Germany and passed inspections with it! Most have been quality work!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Residentevol)*

Wonderful job







I know its an old thread.


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

That would be cool to have 3.2 IF gasoline wouldnt cost 1,50€/litre.


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: (tiger247)*

I like it very nice


----------



## leontwintuning (Mar 23, 2008)

very very nice


----------

